# Ate entire loaf of bread



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

One or both of the dogs ate an entire brand new loaf of whole wheat bread today... anything I should be watchful for? LOL Besides the obvious I guess of explosive poo :yuck:

I'm just glad I didn't buy the extra fiber bread this time :curtain:


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe they ate a pair of panties first and got worried?  Tucker has stolen large portions of bread off the counter with no ill affects. Just keep a close eye on them. Do you have a prime suspect? Or are they partners in crime?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I would just be watchful for signs of bloat, although I really dont think 1 loaf between the 2 should be too worrisome. A couple of weeks ago my 3 got into 2 loaves of meatloaf! No poo bombs here either. You would think they get that much meat at every meal!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Phillyfisher said:


> Maybe they ate a pair of panties first and got worried?  Tucker has stolen large portions of bread off the counter with no ill affects. Just keep a close eye on them. Do you have a prime suspect? Or are they partners in crime?



They are definitely partners in crime, especially when it comes to food. I honestly have no idea. They both tend to counter surf, although Sam is usually worse. But in general, the one who tends to want to get into things when we're not home is Dillon (confirmed by webcam at work one day LOL) as Sam is generally lazy and likes to just sleep all day. Who knows!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG, don't they eat a raw diet? There will definitely be explosive poo! LOL


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

I would not let them consume a lot of water tonight and do not feed them anything! Could be a risk for bloat so watch for signs of this. 

I hope that both will be alright.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

Just in case - here is what to look for if a dog is bloating. Might try giving them Gas-X or Mylanta Gas if they appear gassy:

BLOAT Symptoms
Typical symptoms often include some (but not necessarily all) of the following, according to the links below. Unfortunately, from the onset of the first symptoms you have very little time (sometimes minutes, sometimes hours) to get immediate medical attention for your dog. Know your dog and know when it's not acting right.

* Attempts to vomit (usually unsuccessful); may occur every 5-30 minutes
* This seems to be one of the most common symptoms & has been referred to as the "hallmark symptom"
* "Unsuccessful vomiting" means either nothing comes up or possibly just foam and/or mucous comes up 
* Doesn't act like usual self
* Perhaps the earliest warning sign and may be the only sign that almost always occurs
* We've had several reports that dogs who bloated asked to go outside in the middle of the night. If this is combined with frequent attempts to vomit, and if your dog doesn't typically ask to go outside in the middle of the night, bloat is a very real possibility. 
* Significant anxiety and restlessness
One of the earliest warning signs and seems fairly typical
* "Hunched up" or "roached up" appearance
This seems to occur fairly frequently
* Lack of normal gurgling and digestive sounds in the tummy
bullet	Many dog owners report this after putting their ear to their dog's tummy.
* If your dog shows any bloat symptoms, you may want to try this immediately. 
* Bloated abdomen that may feel tight (like a drum)
Despite the term "bloat," many times this symptom never occurs or is not apparent
* Pale or off-color gums
Dark red in early stages, white or blue in later stages
* Coughing
* Unproductive gagging
* Heavy salivating or drooling
* Foamy mucous around the lips, or vomiting foamy mucous
* Unproductive attempts to defecate
* Whining
* Pacing
* Licking the air
* Seeking a hiding place
* Looking at their side or other evidence of abdominal pain or discomfort
* May refuse to lie down or even sit down
* May stand spread-legged
* May curl up in a ball or go into a praying or crouched position
* May attempt to eat small stones and twigs
* Drinking excessively
* Heavy or rapid panting
* Shallow breathing
* Cold mouth membranes
* Apparent weakness; unable to stand or has a spread-legged stance
Especially in advanced stage
* Accelerated heartbeat
Heart rate increases as bloating progresses
* Weak pulse
* Collapse


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

eeneymeanymineymo said:


> I would not let them consume a lot of water tonight and do not feed them anything! Could be a risk for bloat so watch for signs of this.
> 
> I hope that both will be alright.



Unfortunately we fed them dinner (chicken quarters) before we saw the ripped up bread wrapper. They both seem fine and happy, neither appears to have a bloated belly or anything.. I'll definitely be keeping a close eye on them tonight. Ugh these dogs!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I wouldn't worry because one loaf of bread isn't really that much even for one Golden. Bread is much lighter than kibble.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

When Roxy ate a loaf of bread, she threw it up as a big glob later that day.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Lucy loves bread, rolls, biscuits, anything like that. She has eaten an entire loaf several times with no ill effects. She has eaten a whole pan of chocolate brownies twice with no signs of a problem. When we go shopping, I carry a large box to put our groceries in for the trip home. She has eaten salad greens, coffee beans, and fried chicken before we got them home. The chicken worried me, because there weren't any bones remaining [these were deli drumsticks]. When she ate the coffee beans, we knew it the moment we opened the car doors -- the coffee odor filled the car. She can't get in the big box we use now, but she still snatches something from the kitchen every so often. She doesn't like bananas or jalapenos, but everything else is in constant danger.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

ohhhh Sam and Dilly! Were you texting with Molson last night? bad dogs! 

I'm sure they will be ok, just obviously keep an eye on them!


----------

